# Shavings?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Does anyone use shavings in their kidding stalls vs. hay or straw? 
We always use hay, but I admit, I honestly don't like using hay, gets wet and doesn't absorb. I've always made do with it though.
We don't have a place to store straw, it's a bit costly, so we've just never used it.

I'd heard that shavings could cause mastitis, but would love to hear everyone's experiences. 

I was thinking we could use shavings, and top it with hay, if that would help absorb some of the wetness but keep the shavings from sticking to the mama especially as she is kidding. But, other than just using shavings at the kids 4-H shows, we've never used them here at home.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I just use straw bc for us that's the cheapest thing. Which makes me wonder how much is a bale of straw down there?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I put shavings down then a layer of straw(the straw works better then hay.. I just get a bale or two come kidding time and use it then and then only lol! It's a bit pricey at $10+ a bale.. 
I've never used just shavings though.. But I do really like the straw/shavings.. Versus the hay/shavings..

After a week or so I just use shavings in the stalls and use shavings all other times


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Holy cow we would be rich at that price. We have about 1000 bales in the barn that we made this year. But here it's $3.00 a bale


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

And that's after we raised the price


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

RPC said:


> Holy cow we would be rich at that price. We have about 1000 bales in the barn that we made this year. But here it's $3.00 a bale


Well, that is from the feed store lol! But I can't find anyone who bales it anyway.. So that's the only choice I've really got..
I wish I could find it for $3 a bale!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

You guys might not grow wheat up there so with shipping cost $10 might be a fair price


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Shavings stick to newborn noses & everything wet. A pawing doe will dig through straw & shavings down to bare floor. But it is still a risk.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't use shavings at all. First when I did use it when I first started I have to admit it was nice and when the kids were learning to get up there was nothing to get in the way. Just nice and fluffy. Then it came time to cleaning the stall out  I was scraping the ground trying to get all that crap out of there and it was a total pain.
Now 2 other reasons I don't use it. 1 like you said I have heard the whole mastitis thing. And 2 I was told by a friend that she knew a lady that lost a few kids. They took them in to see what was going on and I guess their lungs had sawdust in them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

When we don't grow wheat and have our own straw, I use shavings for kidding does and babies. The shavings are just in their shelter only, not in their run. You have to be sure to use a shaving like pine that is safe for animals. I've heard others like cedar can cause respiratory issues. Shavings are generally easier to clean up vs. straw, but I do like straw better even though it makes clean up a pain.


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

In kidding stalls only, i place a layer of feed bags to protect the floors, then some shavings over the bags, and last i top off with straw. I only used shavings for the kids so idk if it will give an adult doe matasis.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I also have never heard of a doe getting mastitis from shavings. What is the reasoning there? :?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I've always heard that it's the raw shavings that give mastitis, because they are damp. The kiln dried ones I've never had a problem with and I use them for my does every year. 

I think I'm going to try the recycled paper pellets for my kids this year.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I recently rescued a rabbit and was told to use kiln dried wood pellet Horse bedding as his litter. It is $5 for a 30 lb bag. I was thinking about using a layer of that under dry waste hay for my kidding stalls this year. Just an idea though - not sure if it will be good! But it would be nice not to have shavings stuck to newborns (even with the hay layer on top.)

I've never owned/bought a bale of straw but I sure would like to try it sometime!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can just use wood pellets for a wood pellet stove as litter for the rabbit. That is what I used for years.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

A horse farm I worked at used the pellet stove pellets for the stall bedding.. It was cheaper for them to buy the damaged bags of that then the horse ones.. Worked well!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the tips - I'll see if I can get the woodstove pellets cheaper.

I can't imagine filling an entire horse stall with these pellets and then having to replace it like every 2-3 days! I mean, maybe they just scoop the wet/dissolved ones, but even so, horses pee a LOT and I can't fathom how many bags it would take.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

SalteyLove said:


> Thanks for the tips - I'll see if I can get the woodstove pellets cheaper.
> 
> I can't imagine filling an entire horse stall with these pellets and then having to replace it like every 2-3 days! I mean, maybe they just scoop the wet/dissolved ones, but even so, horses pee a LOT and I can't fathom how many bags it would take.


We would put one bag in the stall and it was great when picking the poo cause it all fell through the pic and there was very little sifting that had to be done! Lol! Then just take out the pee spots.. It absorbed it very well! Then we would just add a little when needed... And about once a week it would get stripped and fresh bedding  some stalls got two bags.. It also depended on the horse lol! Some horses two bags was too much.. Most of them were just fine with the one  we didn't bed too deeply..


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I put shavings down then a layer of straw(the straw works better then hay.. I just get a bale or two come kidding time and use it then and then only lol! It's a bit pricey at $10+ a bale..
> I've never used just shavings though.. But I do really like the straw/shavings.. Versus the hay/shavings..
> 
> After a week or so I just use shavings in the stalls and use shavings all other times


we do the same


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

I use straw in my kidding stalls and that works good for me.


Kimberly 
Home to 5 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I use pelleted bedding slightly wetted down so it breaks up just a little and becomes more absorbent. Then I spread straw on top of that. Its what I use for foaling out mares too. It works well for me.


----------

